# Today's News



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Two of the headlines I read today are, "Russia to Send Naval Ships, Planes to Venezuela for Joint Exercise" and "Russia considers helping Iran develop nuclear weapons". I don't know about you but I would feel a hell of a lot more secure with someone with 22 years experience. I don't think Obama can vote "Present" and get his way out of this.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Well the good news for conservatives is that according to Cindy McCain, Sarah Palin has foreign policy experience due to the close proximity between Alaska and Russia. 

John had better tell Cindy to just sit and look pretty. Everytime she speaks, folks cringe at the possibility of her talking to foreign dignitaries as first lady.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Bigdaddy, why are you liberals always comparing Obama to Palin? Obama is running against McCain not Palin.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Daren99 said:


> Bigdaddy, why are you liberals always comparing Obama to Palin? Obama is running against McCain not Palin.


Isn't it obvious?

McCain if elected will be the oldest president EVER sworn into office. When talking about old white guys in the Presidency, he is the oldest. He will be almost 77 before leaving office. Think about that.

Now factor in how many bouts with cancer he has had.

Now add in how much damage to his health he is taken in other ways.

Now let's add a sprinkle of Alzheimer's as his memory is slipping often.

Now just for a dose of extra spin, let's add a wildcard factor of some ultra religious whack job with a mental defect taking out McCain with a zeal for seeing Palin as President, and completing the remainder of the term given her ULTRA religous zeal to control everything around her based upon those radical views.

So.... if you add up all those probabilities, it quickly becomes apparent that in all likelihood McCant wouldn't be able to complete a full term in office. And if that happened a so called "hockey mom pit bull with lipstick" and no experience either militarily, or at any federal level, would assume control of the red phone, nuclear button, the military, and our freedoms.

Now consider that this "hockey mom" will have a toddler running around (between the age of 1-4 depending on when she takes over)....

Do you now realllllllllllly wonder why so many folks are freaked out at the prospect of her holding the office of President?

Seriously?


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Should'nt they be that scared of Obama? Same principles apply to him, except he has less experience, and older children but what difference does that make? Are you sayin with all this talk of Palin's kids that she somehow loves them less than Obama loves his?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> McCain if elected will be the oldest president EVER sworn into office. When talking about old white guys in the Presidency, he is the oldest. He will be almost 77 before leaving office. Think about that.
> 
> Now factor in how many bouts with cancer he has had.
> 
> ...


 :rollin: What if, what if, what if???????????????

I'll worry about all this trivia later. What if I listen to loony liberal Sheryl crow and use only one sheet of Charmin? Could get some what if on myself.


----------



## crna (Nov 7, 2002)

ryan
using your "what if logic", if bush and cheney go down today, i do believe that would result in the one and only nancy pelosi as president (help us all if that happens)

ryan, i still haven't heard your apology for the crap you kept spewing over palin being the actual mother and covering for her daughter. stand up and be accountable for what you say (and that means democrats and republicans alike)


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> Daren99 said:
> 
> 
> > Bigdaddy, why are you liberals always comparing Obama to Palin? Obama is running against McCain not Palin.
> ...


ryan, this is weak for you.......i would expect better arguments from you.
running a little short on ammo, pal??


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ryan, what if Obama got elected and assasinated, that puts Biden in charge. I'm still alot more comfortable with Palin than Biden.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

R y a n said:


> McCain if elected will be the oldest president EVER sworn into office. When talking about old white guys in the Presidency, he is the oldest. He will be almost 77 before leaving office. Think about that.
> 
> I believe Reagan was about 2 years older when he was sworn in the second time.
> 
> And speaking of swearing in, don't they swear to UPHOLD the Constitution of the United States? Not "change" it, right? If Obama wins will they alter the oath to allow for his "change"?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

All those what if's are as close to reality as these:

What if Obama is really a Fanatic Muslim?

What if Obama really is as weak minded or flippant as all his flipflops say he is?

What if the KKK would really try to assinate him? Which sad enough to say is probably more likely than McCain dieing of natural causes in the first term.

What if Obama really thinks like his pastor does?

Someone has to die to put Palin in charge, and she has been a mayor and governor, actually in charge and responsible for something.

Obama is the one running and he has been a senator for 170 some days, oh, and a community organizer with a more than questionable association to numerous whack jobs. Which one has had more responsibility?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

crna said:


> ryan
> using your "what if logic", if bush and cheney go down today, i do believe that would result in the one and only nancy pelosi as president (help us all if that happens)
> 
> ryan, i still haven't heard your apology for the crap you kept spewing over palin being the actual mother and covering for her daughter. stand up and be accountable for what you say (and that means democrats and republicans alike)


crna

God help us all indeed....

I didn't realize someone was expecting an "apology" for a story that was widely reported at the time. Further, the fact that all those stories about Palin came out in fast succession, is a testament to how little everyone in the world new about her... and for that matter still does... and can you imagine the sheetstorm if true during that timeperiod?

Sure I'll apologize. Looking back at the original link on KOS the story has been pulled. If this ever turns out to have legs though down the road... I'll expect every single person posting on this forum for that same apology and a free drink if we ever meet in a bar some fall evening. 

But for now I apologize. It went too far. I never intended for it to blow up like it did, and to those I offended I have deep regrets. I come here to have fun and debate vehemently. But at the end of the day, I don't let this forum affect me. As I've said before I come here to play devil's advocate and get people fired up to think about the issues. It sure seems to have worked as of late.

Take care.


----------

